# MJ XENO 5.1 speakers vs KEF KHT 3005SE ?



## Sam Ash (Aug 23, 2009)

Has anyone here had the opportunity to conduct a comparison between the MJ Acoustics Xeno and the KEF KHT 3005SE ? - provided that the room acoustics, amp and other environmental factors were the same or similar. onder:


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Hi Sam, both packages seem to fare quite well with the reviews that I have seen, not sure there is too many people that have actually compared these 2 sets, the MJ coming in at approx £800 with the Kef being slightly higher at £1200 which would put them above the Xeno's but more cost does not always mean better...unfortunately I have not heard either so slightly difficult for me to comment on performance, but I do prefer more traditional style speakers like the MJ Acoustics design, Kef eggs has always been an odd one and you either like the style or hate it :rolleyesno:

Here is a review of the  MJ Xeno package 

And here is a link to the Kef site with quite a few awards that the 3005SE have won, so quite popular but also more money  KEF KHT 3005SE  :scratch:


----------



## Sam Ash (Aug 23, 2009)

recruit said:


> Hi Sam, both packages seem to fare quite well with the reviews that I have seen, not sure there is too many people that have actually compared these 2 sets, the MJ coming in at approx £800 with the Kef being slightly higher at £1200 which would put them above the Xeno's but more cost does not always mean better...unfortunately I have not heard either so slightly difficult for me to comment on performance, but I do prefer more traditional style speakers like the MJ Acoustics design, Kef eggs has always been an odd one and you either like the style or hate it :rolleyesno:
> 
> Here is a review of the  MJ Xeno package
> 
> And here is a link to the Kef site with quite a few awards that the 3005SE have won, so quite popular but also more money  KEF KHT 3005SE  :scratch:


Thanks John,
I appreciate your input


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

It could be a good idea if you do go for say the Xeno Sat/speakers and then purchase a better sub than what they offer in the package, something like the BK XXLS400 would give you better performance gains, and quite a tidy sat/sub system...


----------

